# Steroid envy :(



## dingosteve

So been training for nearly 2.5 year totally natty, made good gains if not a bit slow but people can tell i train so thats good. Then this lad at work came for advice on what to do, so i give him the cookie cutter push pull routine to do and advised him on what to eat and what to avoid. That was 6 month ago, i was aware he was going to take steroids and said well if you want to then research it and off he went. So i managed to catch this lad again and he has exploded in size and dwarfs me , he was scrawny as hell 6 months ago.

So i congratulated him on his gains, walked away felt a bit envious and bitter about it all

even other people were trying to wind me up about it lol

Days like these i could just go on the gear


----------



## Zangief

Why don't you do it then? I don't understand some people! Unless you have some sort of strict moral code as to where you refuse to take any performance enhancing drugs... then just bloody do it if your envious of his "mass" ?


----------



## kingdale

what are your reasons for not taking steroids?


----------



## freeline

congratulations on your work. it must have helped. so take a bit of kudos from that.

sadly, hes probably going to take your missus from you now.


----------



## Pictor

freeline said:


> congratulations on your work. it must have helped. so take a bit of kudos from that.
> 
> sadly, hes probably going to take your missus from you now.


LMAO :lol:


----------



## aaronrugby

you helped him out so he would be nothing without you (and steriods) it depends on your goals if you want to be massive you need to do something about it if you like the way you are why worry how big the next guy is.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

if you are jealous you might need to do a cycle and see how you feel which doesn't mean that you're going to stay on it forever. I've got a mate that did a dbol only cycle and didn't like it and carried on natty.


----------



## dingosteve

cheers guys, hopefully he will take our lass , right up the pooper! i may do a cycle but im kinda addictive personality dunno if i could restrain myself lol


----------



## Gazzak

Im also thinking of doing my first cycle but I want do as much research as poss before I do anything


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

another thing that you should check is your diet. how old are you?


----------



## Guest

I'd bet my left testicle you do gear now


----------



## dingosteve

just thought he asked if i wanted to try some nap 50's , saying he can get 100 for xx quid, i was like no mate il leave for now but what you doing for pct , you got some nolvex and clomid? he said " what? " so anyway im waiting for his emotional breakdown as he hasnt come of cycle since he started at gym. Tried to advise him he really should consider pct, he said nah mate not gonna **** about with that whatever it is just gona keep on taking naps.

il keep ya posted lol


----------



## Conscript

Don't fight the force youngling, you have been chosen... :clap:


----------



## dingosteve

grantinerfe said:


> another thing that you should check is your diet. how old are you?


diet is pretty clean *cough* but im 34, so i suppose its against me


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

dingosteve said:


> diet is pretty clean *cough* but im 34, so i suppose its against me


I did my first cycle last year and Im 30 trained natty all that time but the curiosity got the better of me, not regretting it tho. just take the advice from this board and you'll be fine


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I've been training for nearly twenty years on and off, but seriously for over 3 years. A friend of mine has just started training and has already done his first cycle, whilst i managed to stay off for over 2 and a half years, it fvckes me off as he phones me up and asks what exersise to do for a particular muscle, he knows relatively nothing about training and now he has met some people who know what they are talking about he proceeds to now tell me what to do.

I know he will do gear until his dick falls off, but to make things worse, he refuses to take any notice of what i advise him on is diet. He eats the equivelant of what a 10 year old eats, then comes to me tensing his 14inch arms saying how everyone is noticing he is getting bigger.

Yes i am bigger than him with 2 and a half inches more for arms and nearly 2 stone in weight and my goal is to get to 17stone. He unfortuntely will fail, fail, fail.... Until he realises that he needs to do it properly...


----------



## Conscript

dingosteve said:


> diet is pretty clean *cough* but *im 34*, so i suppose its against me


Scrub the youngling...You have been chosen old bean!


----------



## NovemberDelta

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've been training for nearly twenty years on and off, but seriously for over 3 years. A friend of mine has just started training and has already done his first cycle, whilst i managed to stay off for over 2 and a half years, it fvckes me off as he phones me up and asks what exersise to do for a particular muscle, he knows relatively nothing about training and now he has met some people who know what they are talking about he proceeds to now tell me what to do.
> 
> I know he will do gear until his dick falls off, but to make things worse, he refuses to take any notice of what i a*dvise him on is diet.* He eats the equivelant of what a 10 year old eats, then comes to me tensing his 14inch arms saying how everyone is noticing he is getting bigger.
> 
> .


That's my bugbear with loads of people . They prioritise - 1. Steroids, 2. Training, 3. Diet. And that's being kind cos loads of people don't even consider diet. In my opinion these priorities should be completely reversed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

niall01 said:


> That's my bugbear with loads of people . They prioritise - 1. Steroids, 2. Training, 3. Diet. And that's being kind cos loads of people don't even consider diet. In my opinion these priorities should be completely reversed.


To quote the late Serge Nubret, "the three princibles are, mind, spirit and body, once all these are in place and conected as one, you'll grow like grass in a field"


----------



## dingosteve

i dont wear the natty badge but is nice to know you do alright through decent diet and hard work. Before the hate comes, i know plenty of people on gear and they put prolly twice as much work as i do!


----------



## Zangief

Mate remove the price of those naps from your other post before you get banned  :whistling:


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

dingosteve said:


> i dont wear the natty badge but is nice to know you do alright through decent diet and hard work. Before the hate comes, i know plenty of people on gear and they put prolly twice as much work as i do!


tbh I respect anyone, natural or geared. what it matters is the hardwork mate. everybody have different goals and I believe there are different paths to achieve them but you can't skip the hard work


----------



## dingosteve

grantinerfe said:


> tbh I respect anyone, natural or geared. what it matters is the hardwork mate. everybody have different goals and I believe there are different paths to achieve them but you can't skip the hard work


x2


----------



## pumphead

just get addicted man, it's foooking great!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## chambers9k

Maybe he doesnt want to risk his hair falling out ;D


----------



## Zangief

Hair falling out is only a side effect of curtain steroids mate not all of them, for instance Anavar is supposed to be a higher risk factor when it comes to hair loss,


----------



## milzy

Everybody is on gear. Even some people who hardly train, they have loud deep voices but no shape. Try Pro Hormones like H-Drol. Awesome compound.


----------



## Fullhouse

I'd say give it a go mate, I'm in your boat at the minute too just itching to give steroids a go just a soon as my physiotherapy stops.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Lol about six months ago I started training I asked this guy at work a few tips on how to get started and what to do you know. I told him I was gonna give the gear a go and he was on about this pct crap something to do this female rubbish. Anyway seen him at work the other day and it looks like he's shrunk so I offered him some nap 50's at xx for 100 he said no apprently his ball are small enough as it is. I've taken him seat at lunch now i'm gonna take his bird (right up the pooper if she's lucky)


----------



## dingosteve

DiamondDixie said:


> Lol about six months ago I started training I asked this guy at work a few tips on how to get started and what to do you know. I told him I was gonna give the gear a go and he was on about this pct crap something to do this female rubbish. Anyway seen him at work the other day and it looks like he's shrunk so I offered him some nap 50's at xx for 100 he said no apprently his ball are small enough as it is. I've taken him seat at lunch now i'm gonna take his bird (right up the pooper if she's lucky)


LMAO, this guy sounds a right tool, sort his bird out she prolly itching for a real alpha monster shagging


----------



## dingosteve

MrMike said:


> Hair falling out is only a side effect of curtain steroids mate not all of them, for instance Anavar is supposed to be a higher risk factor when it comes to hair loss,


shave hair anyway lol


----------



## freeline

dingo, do you train at the leisure centre or 2000?


----------



## dingosteve

no at home


----------



## chaosmatt

hey mate i know the feeling, i know about 5 people (2 of which ask me for advise because i have done the reasearch and they havent) that trained for alot less time than me and are as big if not bigger than me after training for like 3 years and i will get on the jungle juice but i wanna build a good base naturally which i dont think i have.

If you are going to compete natty stay natty, if you arent then give it a go you will get the same attention as they did, feel better about your self and what not.Just listen to people on these boards and do research and you should be fine.

regards


----------



## freeline

on a serious note dingo, id stay natty for as long as youre comfortable. the gains are so much more rewarding. i wish i had pushed my natty self further.


----------



## Zzz102

I feel the same way dingo.. im eating all my meals training hard gettin enough rest.. then other lads my age straight on the roids and drinkin all time and still gettin bigger


----------



## freeline

Zzz102 said:
 

> I feel the same way dingo.. im eating all my meals training hard gettin enough rest.. then other lads my age straight on the roids and drinkin all time and still gettin bigger


you have a decent shape in your avi mate (slight ****)


----------



## JohnEvo

dont be silly... he has sold his soul


----------



## dingosteve

spoke to my mate to make him aware of the dnagers of naps on ya liver, his repsonse " i be alright mate, anyway im currently taking *TWO* a day" , 100mg of naps once again wished him good luck and walked away with jaw flapping in the wind


----------



## SASUK

I have a lot of people at my gym who i've given advice too and they go off do there own thing, there all on gear most of them just look fat through crap diets, the handful who nail there diet and training make me want to just go ahead and start myself  but theres plenty of time for that! stay natty for now until i feel i cant meet my goals.


----------



## lolik

dingosteve said:


> spoke to my mate to make him aware of the dnagers of naps on ya liver, his repsonse " i be alright mate, anyway im currently taking *TWO* a day" , 100mg of naps once again wished him good luck and walked away with jaw flapping in the wind


 don't bother with people like that they will always know better.


----------



## Tommy10

i think its a question of confidence in yourself and your abilities and what you are personally trying to achieve at the gym,

your m8 prob wanted a quick fix to size an he has the right to do that if he wants

you seemed happy enough with you results, size etc.....so stick to who you are and what you believe as far as gear.

me personally, i waited2+ years before trying D-Bol......i had trained hard up to that point and felt i wanted to experience gear,

its where my head was at that time, im now on my 3rd test cycle in 2 years......it works for me, i understand it, i too get envious when i see guys on gear

that seem to POP overnight....but i keep what im doing, my goals, my plan in my head.


----------



## beef68

dingosteve said:


> no at home


Be prepared to out grow it or invest in more weight if you start on the aas


----------



## Fatstuff

all the lads round here are either on gear or not on gear, they dont cycle they just take more and more as far as there wallet can take them. And to make matters worse they are given terrible advice from ex bodybuilders who SHOULD know what they are talking about like -

'primo dont shut you down' and 'you can only digest 30g protein in one go' - because i am not an ex BBer all of a sudden their words cancel out mine and i dont know what im talkin about.


----------



## Fatstuff

beef68 said:


> Be prepared to out grow it or invest in more weight if you start on the aas


He could have a power rack with weights going up to 800kg - Im pretty sure you could build a monster out of that. But then again he could be lifting plastic pink argos weights lol but dont make assumptions is the point im gettin at


----------



## switch

fatmanstan! said:


> all the lads round here are either on gear or not on gear,


er funny enough thats exactly like around here


----------



## dingosteve

lolik said:


> don't bother with people like that they will always know better.


off track but omg who is that in your avi pic? ( in love ! )


----------



## Fleg

I'm in a similar boat but I'm quite an easy gainer naturally fortunately... Gained 2lb last week alone..

I got naps in my cupboard as I got tempted before was going to do a low dose cycle and then thought nah..

If your gaining still natty then I'd say leave it for now... If you aren't first of all look at diet and routine... Up carbs increase weights on the bar if that don't work after a set period.. It's up to you!

Only a fool takes 100mg naps a day as soon as they start training with no cycle support or pct!


----------



## dingosteve

beef68 said:


> Be prepared to out grow it or invest in more weight if you start on the aas


i think i will eventually move onto gym or build a small garage, im not very good at waiting for people to get a move on especially when they lying on bench and txting their mate...


----------



## switch

I think you guys are a bit hash on the OP - its simple guys he dosnt want to take steriods and end up feeling:

> parionoid to the point he feels that people are trying to wind him up

> inadequate and inferior

> Jealous and envious

oh no wait a minute.......................


----------



## dingosteve

Fleg said:


> I'm in a similar boat but I'm quite an easy gainer naturally fortunately... Gained 2lb last week alone..
> 
> I got naps in my cupboard as I got tempted before was going to do a low dose cycle and then thought nah..
> 
> If your gaining still natty then I'd say leave it for now... If you aren't first of all look at diet and routine... Up carbs increase weights on the bar if that don't work after a set period.. It's up to you!
> 
> Only a fool takes 100mg naps a day as soon as they start training with no cycle support or pct!


you know what, im kinda really curious to see what happens with him lol


----------



## freeline

DS, I'd say again, wait. Do your own thing keep on improving.

Why happens, you start aas, you outgrow your home gym and join a proper one. You're in the showers after and one lad pulls a 9" wand out of his pants, then you'll start comparing yourself to that. (obviously i don't mean that literally, but comparing yourself to others is a slippery slope-unless it's some geek and then it's all win!).


----------



## kernowgee

dingosteve said:


> That was 6 month ago, i was aware he was going to take steroids and said well if you want to then research it and off he went. So i managed to catch this lad again and he has exploded in size and dwarfs me , he was scrawny as hell 6 months ago.
> 
> So i congratulated him on his gains, walked away felt a bit envious and bitter about it all
> 
> even other people were trying to wind me up about it lol
> 
> Days like these i could just go on the gear


The first steps on the primrose path - envy, more down to genetics IMHO, who says you would grow massive on gear in 6 months?

This is exactly the road almost all users take - Envy


----------



## Jayden

I can't wait to get on the steroids but got a bit to go naturally yet!


----------



## ausbuilt

MrMike said:


> Hair falling out is only a side effect of curtain steroids mate not all of them, for instance Anavar is supposed to be a higher risk factor when it comes to hair loss,


i've used d-bol, anadrol, var, winny and loads of test in my 20s, and from 38-now (41 soon), d-bol, anadrol and a **** load of test and tren... not lost any hair.. its not the drugs you use, its your genetics; if you're going to lose hair it'll happen faster on gear.. but it wan't cause it..


----------



## Wardy211436114751

TBH if my dad wasn't an ex natty bber and pler with such strong views on steroid use I would probably be planning my first cycle! Thats my reasoning for not doing it aswell as all the **** it puts your body through. And tbh I'm 5'9 82kg now and I wouldnt really want to get any bigger than about 90kg (and trim) at my height anyway and I believe I can achieve that naturally. The insane strength gains that using substances give do however make me curious and I keep thinking it would be alot easier to hit my lift targets alot quicker if I started using....


----------



## Wevans2303

See where you are coming from, dude down my gym just makes sure he eats pre and post workout and any other times he eats whatever he wants without paying attention to nutrition and the dudes in absolutely incredible shape, he's not said he's on gear but it's pretty obvious lol, 5 foot 9 about 190lbs and 6% body fat year round, really ****es me off.

Going to work my calories/metabolism back up to where it should be then start clen/var, sick of natty.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Wevans2303 said:


> See where you are coming from, dude down my gym just makes sure he eats pre and post workout and any other times he eats whatever he wants without paying attention to nutrition and the dudes in absolutely incredible shape, he's not said he's on gear but it's pretty obvious lol, 5 foot 9 about 190lbs and 6% body fat year round, really ****es me off.
> 
> Going to work my calories/metabolism back up to where it should be then start clen/var, sick of natty.


Also don't believe everyone down the gym that says oh yeah I've been training for about 3 months (more like 2 years) or I don't watch what I eat (well how are you 8% bodyfat then) cause most the time its bull****.


----------



## UKBenC

I feel the same all my mates are on some sort of gear pushing out crazy weights on the bench compared to me and I have thought about going down the steriod route but when I read topics about how to be safe and what cycles to do I just get confused and think its more hastle than its worth. I need a dummies guide to steriods and if I knew it'd be safe I wouldnt have a problem with them.

Just one question for everyone that uses them and sorry for the hijack OP. Do you loose all your gains once you stop cycles, lets say I done 3/4 cycles and gained enough weight so I was happy if I stopped and planned never to use them again would the weight evenutally drop off me?


----------



## kingdale

not if you keep diet good and carry on training well after. also a proper pct helps alot


----------



## UKBenC

I think I need to read more into it and get all the info, im still in early stages of training havent been doing it long so might put it off another year or so


----------



## kingdale

yeah defo just keep reading up on here i didnt have a clue about steroids before i came on here amazing how fast you pick it all up. no need to rush into it make sure your diet training is good before steroids as the diet and training is far more important than steroids.


----------



## UncleSimit

I semi agree with the OP.

I've seen some lads in great nick on steds and thought 'if only'.....but personally I just couldn't do it to myself.

I love when people ask me do I take anything or presume that I do and I can proudly tell them I don't.

Nothing wrong with folk who do mind you but you know....

Just my opinion anyway


----------



## BigJohnny

I can't bring myself to touch steriods, I ordered them but still not even been tempted to touch them as I have no intention of being competitive and only train because of the buzz i get out of it, plus its nice knowing you can get results without needing drugs and i'm not sure if i want to get any bigger then I am, if anything I would like to lean down a little.

If the OP is actually envious of someone that has taken roids then maybe that is a sign you want to be that big but are worried about taking drugs.


----------



## Jalapa

Yea its a tough one innit, I'm up north also. Recently everyone has blown up like balloons. Strange though as no one in my gym has ever spoken to me about it. Everyone just seems to keep their head down. I must be going to the wrong gym.


----------



## UKBenC

kingdale said:


> yeah defo just keep reading up on here i didnt have a clue about steroids before i came on here amazing how fast you pick it all up. no need to rush into it make sure your diet training is good before steroids as the diet and training is far more important than steroids.


Its an excellent site this, I have been reading through peoples 'cycle' threads as they go up and monitoring progress which has given me a bigger insight into everything. Before I came on here I wouldnt have touched steriods but with the resource and knowledge of the members I'd happily do them. Your right about the diet and training I still have a long way to go before I even consider doing a cycle myself.


----------



## fullyloaded

Alot of people say im quite big and I always wonder what id look like if id have took roids aswell. Worried if I took owt, id ruin what I've got so far.


----------



## kernowgee

UncleSimit said:


> I semi agree with the OP.
> 
> I've seen some lads in great nick on steds and thought 'if only'.....but personally I just couldn't do it to myself.
> 
> I love when people ask me do I take anything or presume that I do and I can proudly tell them I don't.
> 
> Nothing wrong with folk who do mind you but you know....
> 
> Just my opinion anyway


Are you sure mummy wasnt slipping something in the lunch box dude, your are massive for nat, very well done


----------



## Wevans2303

UncleSimit said:


> I semi agree with the OP.
> 
> I've seen some lads in great nick on steds and thought 'if only'.....but personally I just couldn't do it to myself.
> 
> I love when people ask me do I take anything or presume that I do and I can proudly tell them I don't.
> 
> Nothing wrong with folk who do mind you but you know....
> 
> Just my opinion anyway


Wow you're natural?

Inspirational.


----------



## UncleSimit

kernowgee said:


> Are you sure mummy wasnt slipping something in the lunch box dude, your are massive for nat, very well done


Bit old for my mummy to be doing anything - your mummy on the other hand ;-)

Nah jokes aside though, I do semi like being an example that it can be done 'natty'.

Just want to get into competing now.....well, once I start taking squatting seriously anyway :-/


----------



## kingdale

i used to hate squats and didnt train legs now its one of my fave exercises just force yourself to do it. and god your natty impressive


----------



## Ash1981

MrMike said:


> Hair falling out is only a side effect of curtain steroids mate not all of them, for instance Anavar is supposed to be a higher risk factor when it comes to hair loss,


Anavar...really??????????????


----------



## Glassback

Sounds like you should just hit it yourself then. I still really struggle to see how size makes you envious - I bet I am in the category for smallest on here (apart from the dwarves and kids that frequent the forum) and I still lift strong and would feel just as happy around some big barsteward like Blutos.

I always use Blutos as my example as I get the impression his forearm is like my waist.


----------



## Guest

One of my friends who trained as a natty for years through school got to a decent size, from what i remember he was about 200lbs and 10-12% bodyfat at age 16. Even though i knew he wasnt taking anything because i trained with him and we spoke about trying it he was still assumed by everyone else to be using gear. So being a natty must suck because results take longer and when they do start to show people straight away assume your on the gear.

I suppose its what you know that counts but still it must get annoying when you do it the hard way and still end up being branded the same as someone who uses gear.


----------



## cikko

Glassback said:


> - I bet I am in the category for smallest on here.


Er no - I bet I AM THE SMALLEST ON HERE!

- mebbe we shoud set up a thread?

:laugh:


----------



## dingosteve

decided to continue natty, ive read so much , and guys who use gear i definitely say thats a alot of commitment and planning. Unclesimit, well if i get 3/4 your size then im happy


----------



## dingosteve

well my mate is now on 3 nap50s and 70mg dbol a day, ive told him straight your doing yourself harm, i mean 220mg of orals a day with no pct at all in place.


----------



## Fatstuff

dingosteve said:


> well my mate is now on 3 nap50s and 70mg dbol a day, ive told him straight your doing yourself harm, i mean 220mg of orals a day with no pct at all in place.


PCT is the last of his worries, try buying him a new liver!


----------



## standardflexer

dingosteve said:


> well my mate is now on 3 nap50s and 70mg dbol a day, ive told him straight your doing yourself harm, i mean 220mg of orals a day with no pct at all in place.


Fairplay thats dedication to orals lol


----------



## dingosteve

i know he said i get them cheap , i said " how much can you get a new liver for these days?"


----------



## urchy

Mate, ive trained natty now for nearly 6 yrs, my gym is filled to the brim with young lads on gear, I once ordered a course of test but sold it as I changed my mind!! The thing I see a lot of is lads blowing up overnight and im the same as you, envious, but 2 months later they shrink to smaller than when they started!! This is why I sold the course of test I bought. Ive googled steroids for years and understand pct fully and the effects of steroids, but what I see all the time in the gym simply puts me off, my diets far from brilliant but im watched in the gym when I hit the big weights which is probably the only thing that keeps me going and off them, ive gained probably 4 stone naturally and im now your age!! Dont be forced by younger lads with more natural test and quicker healing times because they are younger!! Im not gonna lie, im still temted by gear to this day but the sight of these lads blowing up then shrinking like balloons keeps me natty!!


----------



## Lycan Prince

i get this all the time thats why i'll be doing a prohormone cycle then jumping on gear, im fed up of putting in twice the effort and getting half the return, skinny kids ballooning up like crazy by running test and eating pizza and theres me carefully measuring out everything i eat, getting 8 hours minimum sleep and chuggin down creatine like theres no tomorrow. im a force to be reckoned with in the gym now, wait till they see me on gear, those skinny kids will run from the gym screaming ha ha ha


----------



## musio

Urchy, the shrinking is most likely to

Them failing to do a proper pct to keep the gains. They might not be doing any hgc or calorie counting post cycle which is why it's wasted on them. Now for you, you'd probably blow up and keep a lot of gains. Sounds like I'm tempting you but just wanted to point this out. Checkout the threads on hgc and why pct is so important. Most kids just think steroids are just magical potions...you still have to work at it


----------



## puurboi

The guy at your work will be perminantly damaged soon enough... that will be when he has liver failure in a few years - especially the way he carries on.

Sadly more often than not this is how guys take roids... they have no clue about them, nor about PCT - they are the losers who give roids a bad name and are the reason they are still illegal.

Keep trying to reasonw ith the guy otherwise he will meet an untimely end from his abuse


----------



## toxic

just see how long he will last m8,he wont last long lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

puurboi said:


> Sadly more often than not this is how guys take roids... they have no clue about them, nor about PCT - they are the losers who give roids a bad name and are the reason they are still illegal.


x2...plus not sure how old your mate is but naps are mainly only taken by 18yr old lads who wear tight t-shirts and push 17yr old lads out the way as they get to the bar just cos they are 'BIG'


----------

